# Hello - New here!



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm Karen (aka Viking Girl). I'm 35 and live in Warrington with DH Paul (37) and my 2 lovely dogs.

We have been ttc for just over 18 months now and I am waiting for a date to go for a Laparoscopy which will hopefully be end Oct/Nov (referred in June and there is a 5 month waiting list!)

It's all really getting me down at the moment as both my sisters in law are pregnant.. 1 due 11th Sept and the other in November. It seems to get harder every month as each period comes and goes.

Anyway - any support and advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Karen

Welcome to FF!! Here's a big hug to make you feel better.. 

It is hard Hunny, especially when people close to you are pregnant..   Now that you've found this site you will start to feel more in control of your situation.  Fertility Friends is full of information and support, so have a look around the boards and see what you can find! 

October/November will soon be here.. Has your dh (husband) had sperm analysis done yet?

My best advice to you, is keep this in perspective although it's a massive potentially life-changing situation don't let it become all-consuming and keep talking whether it's to your dh or on here don't bottle up your feelings.  Finally, dont feel let down or rejected if your dh doesn't seem to talk about it as much as you, men tend to keep their feelings to themselves!    My dh has only just started about how he feels nearly 12 months after we started!!   And I'm amazed to say he's going to join Fertility Friends today (his own suggestion!!)  

Take Care

Amanda xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Viking Girl

Firstly, a big







to the site honey - you have found the best place to be for advice, support, friendship and understanding!

So sorry to hear of your troubles ttc. Want to wish you all the best for your laparoscopy.

It's so hard isn't it when people around us seem to fall pg with no apparent effort  We are all here for you cos we all know exactly how you feel hun - we all feel the same way  Just had my third failed IVF attempt and went back to work tues for the first time in 4 weeks. My close colleague and good friend who works on the desk next to me is 30 weeks pregnant and it although I am so happy for her, it also crusifies me a little more every day, watching her getting bigger and bigger and more and more excited! The IF rollercoaster is long and bumpy hun but I pray every day that we all get our dreams!

Looking forward to seeing you around the boards - if you need any help or advice just give me a shout or send a personal message

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Tracy and Amanda - much appreciated!

From reading on the various boards, it seems that we are at the start of a very long road! I have had my day 5 and day 21 blood tests and those came back fine. DH has had his sperm test and that was ok as well (a little on the low side of ok, but Dr. says it is ok). Consultant was great when we went to see him in June... but its just the waiting game now!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep it is a long road and the waiting can get a bit much.. But sadly Hun, you do become almost de-sensitized to the waiting after a while and it soon passes.  Best advice if the waiting is stressing you is find something to distract you, get a hobby, do some decorating anything which will give you something else to focus on!

 for a   before too long!

Amanda xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi there,
I just want to say hi and good luck on your IF journey. The waiting and watching other people get pregnant is horrid.  I went thru a stage where 4 friends all had babies in 3 months and they knew I was trying and some didn't know how to act around me.
I found the waiting between appointments awful time seemed to go so slow however I filled the time


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Viking Girl

Welcome to FF. I put a post on here a few months ago when i found out about the site and have found it to be a really useful resource for both information and support. The journey you are on is a long and hard one but everyone here understands. I wish you all the best. I had a laparoscopy a while ago and really did not want it as i thought i was fine...turns out i wasn't! I real shock etc but now am OK with the fact that at least we know all our problems now and have a way forward (ISCI in the new year).

You will have good days and bad days...my sister has just had a baby and my brother is now having his second. I visited my family last week and guessed my brother's partner was pregnant but when my dad told me on the phone the other day i had a good cry! I felt bad for feeling jealous but i think it is something you cannot help at the time! Life can be unfair at times!  

J X


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Viking Girl

This site is a god send.  However youre feeling and at all times there is always someone here  to  listen to  you and put you back on the road to sanity.  Iv made some fantastic friends on here so don't ever feel you are asking stupid questions.
Goodluck with everything and heres hoping we all get what we desire
Love Icky xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi karen and welcome to the site 

Good luck with the laparascopy and ttc.

I know how it feels - everyone around me - my friends, family and at work all seem to be pregnant and ive been having counselling to help me cope which has been fantastic. But try and stay positive that it will happen for u one day 

Hello to chimps - im so sorry that your HSG was so horrible - that is so unprofessional of the nursing team - i am a student nurse and having now had my HSG where luckily the nurses were fantastic it made me really think about how i do my job.

I hope everything works out for u.

Kate xx​


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to say hi & welcome to FF.

This site has been a godsend to me from the day i joined, everyone is so friendly and theres always someone to talk to.
It can be really difficult when people all around you are getting pg, but were all here to offer you a   ad some support.


S
xx


----------



## Angharad (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Viking Girl

I've been ttc for 4.5 years so know what you mean about it getting harder.  My sister is nearly at her due date, it's so hard.

Hope you get lucky soon.

Ang


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks Ang! It means so much to know that I am not on my own anymore. DH tries to understand, but he just tells me to stop worrying about it and that at least we will know more after I have been for my lap + dye. 

He is a star, but its nice to be able to talk to other people who understand. Its hard to talk to other family members with 2 pregnant sisters in law!   I am trying so hard to be pleased for them and I am really, but not sure how I will be when my nephews/nieces arrive  

Karen x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Karen 

I do understand  my sister has managed to produce 2 babies in the time we've been ttc!! 
And although at first I didn't know how I would react  we absolutely idolise both her kids.  My dh and my 2 year old nephew are completely besotted with each other and my 1 year old neice is so beautiful.  The way we see it, the relationships we have built with these 2 will always be there and that's a certainty, whatever happens in our own uncertain journey of IF my dh will always have Jack's devotion and so we throw all our efforts into the two of them and far from making it harder, we think ourselves the luckiest couple in the world to have such beautiful children in our lives!

Take Care

Amanda xx


----------



## M.W. (May 9, 2006)

Feeling for you - I know how hard it is for everyone around you to be pregnant as I work in an office that has a constant rotation of pregnant girls, some of whom are on their second pregnancy since I have been trying. It must be even harder when it is family and everyone around you is going baby-bonkers!

Don't feel bad about not wanting to indulge in the baby-talk and be kind to yourself. I try to focus on how I will, God willing, one day feel when its my turn, and hold my *****y tongue when it all gets too much, make my excuses and leave.

Sorry, I know how annoying it can be when everyone says not to worry and it will happen one day, but it is really important that we try to stay positive as much as possible, although I cry my eyes out each month when AF comes with the best of them!!! 

FInding this site great as there is always soemone there to goive me a lift when I need it, and always loads of info. on whatever I need to know.

TTC for 3 1/2 years, HSG next month - so not looking forward to that, especially when it comes to explaining to my boss why I will have been off work for the day!!! 
M.W.


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Not sure where else to post this and feel bad for feeling bad (if you know what I mean) but just had a call from my Mum to say that the first of my 2 sisters in law has given birth by C-section late this afternoon - 3 weeks early, little bot weighing 5lbs called Nathan Peter.

I don't think my Mum really knew how to tell me. I said all the right things and I am really pleased, but I just feel numb inside.

I am 4 DPO, so just starting the whole "fingers crossed for this month" thing again....

I feel such a horrible person for not being really excited about my first nephew....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Viking Girl  

I sure do understand how your feeling right now - it is a normal reaction to feel bad and sad and crying is good! 
when someone close to us has their babies
and the first ones born are normally the worse.
My husband is the eldest of 4 and both his brothers and his sister have all reproduced 7 babies in total & thats not counting friends and work mates! in the time we've been trying, my newest neice was born this May. 
I know its hard right now but it will help you focus on your dream and it will make you stronger on your journey to become parents.

Wishing you lots of     

~Dizzi~


----------

